# My Mewtwo Dosen't Love Me In Platinum :(



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, I have Platinum now. It's my favorite Pokémon game so far, but here's my problem:

I traded my Mewtwo from Pearl to Platinum. Mewtwo is my favorite Pokémon, which you probably know. I'm fine with the fact he won't listen to me, since I don't have the right badges in Platinum yet, but he no longer loves me. He was also level 100 when he was sent to Platinum. I took him to the massage lady, (without the Sooth Bell) no luck there. I gave him the Soothe Bell, and he still dosen't even have just one heart on the Friendship Checker. The Footstep guy just said he thought I wasn't bad. Mewtwo has been like this for a few hours now. I really want him to like me again. Do I need Volkner's badge for him to even like me, or do badge's not count for happiness and only for if they listen to you or not? I'm worried he'll stay like this now. :(


----------



## surskitty (Mar 23, 2009)

Badges don't count for happiness.  Happiness is reset when traded, and Mewtwo's base happiness is 0 instead of the usual 70.  He will hate you for a while!


----------



## Minkow (Mar 23, 2009)

Stay with him longer. His friendship level is reset to zero or something, you just need to battle with him, keep the Soothe Bell on ALL THE TIME, and give massages every day to get him to love you faster. It might take a long time, be prepared.

EDIT: Post ninja'd. yes 0.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, but he can't level up anymore. But that footprint guy said he thought I wasn't bad for a human, so he doesn't appear to hate me. Thanks guys. Oh my god, if Mewtwo's base happiness is 0, then what is Giratina's?


----------



## surskitty (Mar 23, 2009)

Still 0.  Most legendaries have a base of 0.

Just level it up a lot.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 23, 2009)

surskitty said:


> Still 0.  Most legendaries have a base of 0.
> 
> Just level it up a lot.


He's level 100. :sad: Stupid base happiness of 140 Clefairy has...that's just sickening...should of let me let Team Galactic keep the darn thing...I wish I didn't need a darn bike...otherwise I'd teach the programers a lesson. But still, Mewtwo and others with a base happiness of 0 deserve to be allowed in Amity Square more than the world's most spoiled Pokémon. Wow, I'm evil...but the programers aren't the best people ever, they made a pink thing happier than my favorite Pokémon...I don't hate Clefairy...just its base happiness of 140. If this keeps up...I'll have to be the PorygonZ-loving Espeon instead!

Please ignore most of this post.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 23, 2009)

Taking steps also helps a little bit. For every 255 tiles you walk (every time the step counter reaches a multiple of 255) Mewtwo gains 1 happiness point. It's not a lot, but if you hatch an egg, it's usually worth 20 happiness points.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, I'll try making Mewtwo love me when I play Platinum. And he is keeping that Soothe Bell for a long time. I'm never, ever, giving a Clefairy a Sooth Bell now, though.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 23, 2009)

Oops, meant to say "walk around a lot".  Sorry about that!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 23, 2009)

surskitty said:


> Oops, meant to say "walk around a lot".  Sorry about that!


Ok, shouldn't be too hard, not with all those eggs I hatched in Pearl.


----------



## Icalasari (Mar 29, 2009)

Give it EV reducing berries in a stat such as Attack

It won't lose EV's but will still love you more


----------



## Minkow (Mar 29, 2009)

VelvetEspeon said:


> Thanks, but he can't level up anymore.


Yes, but I think you don't need level-up, just battle...


----------



## Felidire (Mar 29, 2009)

Doesn't matter if he likes you or not, the more pokemon you kill with him, the happier he'll become. (doesn't matter if he's level 100 or level 1).

If you lack the badges, he'll still disobey you, even if he loves you as much as possible.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 29, 2009)

Good news, my Mewtwo loves me as much as he can now! :)


----------

